# what kind of african is this?



## cichlidnewbie09 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hubby set up the african cichlid tank this past january, I was shopping at a petstore to find the assorted african cichlid tanks and fell in love with the unique marking of this one..its a mossy green with dark rocky marks we call him (camo), also we have a white african with grey (rocky) spots. They are wonderful fish just curious due to not see lots of them...If anyone has any african cichlid names for them?


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

can you post pictures


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

The "camo" one will be a N. venustus...hope you have a big tank. No idea on the second one, pics would be great.


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Agreed on the N. venustus. We'll need pics for the second.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

maybe even livingstoni?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Livingstoni aren't what I would call a "mossy green" as juveniles. Plus, venustus are a dime a dozen, so it would be more likely to be that.


----------



## utimag (Jun 17, 2008)

> one..its a mossy green with dark rocky marks we call him (camo), also we have a white african with grey (rocky) spots


It sounds like they have a venustus and a Livingstoni or a Nimbochromis polystigma


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

SinisterKisses said:


> Livingstoni aren't what I would call a "mossy green" as juveniles. Plus, venustus are a dime a dozen, so it would be more likely to be that.


what do you mean by dime a dozen?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

BRANT13 said:


> SinisterKisses said:
> 
> 
> > Livingstoni aren't what I would call a "mossy green" as juveniles. Plus, venustus are a dime a dozen, so it would be more likely to be that.
> ...


^ very common.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

not too many where i live just the livingstoni...i wish i could come across a good batch of venustus


----------

